# Who are the most popular studs right now?



## BruceMayer (Sep 16, 2013)

I know Drago Vom Patriot and Bomber Vom Wolfshiem are two popular lines right now. Just curious


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just wait till WUSV ends. People will be running like their pants are on fire to breed to whoever is in the top 10..........


----------



## BruceMayer (Sep 16, 2013)

Ace952 said:


> Just wait till WUSV ends. People will be running like their pants are on fire to breed to whoever is in the top 10..........


When will it end? Where will I be able to find out who they are? Curious to see who these will be and what they are like


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL Drago and Bomber were the first two that came to my mind!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

As an entry level breeder I am currently learning how to select different traits from different lines to produce a specific outcome. Just because a particular dog is popular it generally causes the stud fee to be excessive. Careful breeding with consideration given to the attributes you wish to accentuate, and even more consideration given to those you do not wish to have in your program should be undertaken first. Just because a dog wins a trophy does not necessarily mean it will be a beneficial addition to your particular program. For instance if I were breeding a SAR dog I would look for a line with a good nose, good balance and the ability to follow hand signals well. I would not therefore breed to a dog line that requires a lot of verbal communication. Depending on what you start with you may have several different intermediate stages to achieve the "legendary" perfect dog. It is possible to create a very great dog, but breeding will only take you so far. You must back up your breeding program with a training program that tests each dogs ability and helps to cull the poorer or weaker performers out before they are re-introduced into that program. A well proportioned animal with the traits you desire that is properly trained will out perform a dog from a hit or miss program where any number of dogs are placed into a program and trained. In that gang you may get one or two outstanding individuals who should be bred and the remainder should not be considered for inclusion into you breeding program for that particular type of training. If you start a program with a very specific goal and develop a plan to insure that your accentuating positive traits you desire while minimizing those which you do not want, you will ultimately create a generation of puppies that will conform exactly to what you set out to do in the very beginning. That could take a lifetime to do, so be very careful to understand exactly what you intend to do and how long it could take to get there. Some breeders work there whole lives and still do not create the "Wunderhund" that they sought from the beginning. This of course assumes that a breeder is actually breeding for a goal rather than running a profit making operation commonly refered to as a puppy mill. What will set you apart from the ranks of Back Yard Breeders is difficult to explain, but having a mission, and a specific goal really helps to put you on the side of the line that identifies you as a professional breeder and not a "BYB Puppy mill". Keep in mind that I am not currently even breeding yet. I still have a long long way to go before I actually start pairing dogs and creating the ideal Service/Companion dog line...

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

First one I thought of was Bomber, haha.

Do people run out and breed to V/VA dogs simply because of their title? I'd personally never heard of Bomber before, but since he was V rated, now I see puppies from him left and right....
Maybe I was just out of the loop, but do breeders (not all, obviously) look at the pedigrees and if they match, or do they think, "THAT DOG GOT A RATING, MUST BREED!"?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is Bomber still being used all that much, or just hype from his promoter?


----------



## BruceMayer (Sep 16, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Is Bomber still being used all that much, or just hype from his promoter?


I have no idea but seen so many breeders listing and bragging that they were expecting Bomber pups soon over the past couple weeks. Its like I see Bomber every kennel I look at lol


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

As far as I know, Parrish is not breeding him to outside females.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Konotashi said:


> First one I thought of was Bomber, haha.
> 
> Do people run out and breed to V/VA dogs simply because of their title? I'd personally never heard of Bomber before, but since he was V rated, now I see puppies from him left and right....
> Maybe I was just out of the loop, but do breeders (not all, obviously) look at the pedigrees and if they match, or do they think, "THAT DOG GOT A RATING, MUST BREED!"?


Uh.... you're out of the loop. I'd anything Bomber is on the downswing.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Are you just talking about in this country??


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Konotashi said:


> First one I thought of was Bomber, haha.
> 
> Do people run out and breed to V/VA dogs simply because of their title? I'd personally never heard of Bomber before, but since he was V rated, now I see puppies from him left and right....
> Maybe I was just out of the loop, but do breeders (not all, obviously) look at the pedigrees and if they match, or do they think, "THAT DOG GOT A RATING, MUST BREED!"?



Normally when we're talking V/VA dogs that's show lines. Bomber is working line. It's really not that rare for a working line to be V rated. Yes there is often hype about a dog, any lines.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> Uh.... you're out of the loop. I'd anything Bomber is on the downswing.


...and speaking from experience being out of the loop is not a bad thing


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

2 of the top 4 dogs at the Northeast Regional were Bomber dogs....also the number 4 dog was High Female in Trial and High Protection....Imported from Germany, the winner was imported in uteruo...

Lots and lots of Bomber stuff titled - nothing rating super super high in the BSP - but nice consistant and decent percentage of progeny titled in Europe....heard of a nice young female at a club in Arkansas that a friend is in...so he has probably produced fairly well....just not at the level that some of the PR/Hype that was being pushed....

Drago is also popular....good looking dog and nice work from what I have heard....

Looking at the BSP results, his sire NOX del Lupo Nero, had several higher placing dogs in the results.....there is a litter mate to Nox here in the States, who has done very well competitively, Nick del Lupo Nero....has not been pushed and pimped for stud, but the few people I know of who have bred to him have been terrifically pleased with his progeny! I did one litter with him and my partner in the female kept back a male for a competition prospect...expect to see him do very well.

Irmus Galan Nalag is used an awful lot....haven't really seen or heard of much of his pups yet. I did a nice litter with a dog with same mother lines, but Orry on top, Gaston Galan Nalag and am pleased with them....they have all their teeth as well...the mother lines have produced super well....

And another dog that has been used sparingly is Max ze Stribrneho kamene and I have liked the pups I have seen out of him alot.....am actually thinking about taking a pup from him and Furious W. which will be a 3 - 3 linebreeding on Tom Leefdalhof. though Elute and ******....have seen full and half siblings and am very pleased at the way they have been.

Chuck Dorneberger Bach is producing pretty well with limited litters....a 4 time world level competitor, don't know why he is not used more either. Owner is really not as into breeding as competing, just like with Nick del Lupo Nero....I think breeders are missing a great opportunity with those two dogs.

Lee


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, that's disappointing. I glanced through the posts thinking I'd see my husband's name on the list. Apparently, he hasn't been all that truthful with me.


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

Lilie said:


> Well, that's disappointing. I glanced through the posts thinking I'd see my husband's name on the list. Apparently, he hasn't been all that truthful with me.


Hehe :wild:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my line but none of us are available.


----------



## Dosher Segen (Dec 5, 2013)

I am a new breeder and as I am now, I have spent many hours of research to breed my Czech female. I have decided on Drago just because he is everything I want my puppies to be. My female is everything I want my puppies to be. I want to breed a well balanced dog not only for sport work, but for personal protection for my family. I want a dog that can be turned on and one that can be turned off! I also see a need to bring conformation back to the sport dog. I want the 4 wheel drive and a Cadillac chaste. Am I naive to want it all?? lol


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

I've heard a lot about Drago as well. Irmus Galan Nalag is top prospect for us when my female is titled and hips certified and all that, have quite a bit of time until then which is good because I'd like to see how his progeny does over the next year and a half or so.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I want a male out of the Drago x Falk daughter or bomber daughter breedings. A nice male from those lines would be fun to compete with and make a decent stud prospect if he turns out. 

Also, pie in the sky now but if my current female(line contains Brawnson, Asko, Cordon) turns out well, Ill be looking for a potential stud. It would be interesting to see what Drago would bring to the match if I decided to outcross instead of line breeding.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think that Bomber and Drago are not great dogs for most WGWL females, maybe in short term but I think it helps bottleneck issues. I think they are great matches for Czech/West lines that have the nerves to handle the drives coming from sire. As for Irmus, he is not going to be around forever, but a nice genetic base,IMO.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah he's only about 4 now? She he SHOULD still be available when my female is of age. I really like the combination of the two. She has Falk lines on the sire side as well


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Irmus is over 6. His d.o.b. is 7-1-2007. I actually thought he was a year older than that.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

I've always wondered why people love Irmus & Drago so much? Is it just from seeing videos? Have they seem the dog in person of the field? I'm curious as to how they are at home. Do they live in the house or are they kennel dogs? How is their on/off switch? How are they with kids and different environments? Etc.

I don't know either dog at all so I'm curious if someone knows.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have trained with Irmus off and on since right after Mike got him. Also been around him off the field and seen a few offspring. My club helper has worked him quite a few times. He is not suitable for my female, but he is producing some nice pups from what I have seen. I would feel comfortable recommending him for the right female depending on the goals of the breeder.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Advertising - word of mouth and 'soft' - ie facebook.....the handler's accomplishments with the dog itself and his reputation ....placements in high level events....these are the types of things that make a dog popular as a sire....any dog - not just specifically Drago or Irmus....I have seen (in the past) where constant internet hype can make people think that a dog is a great sire when he sired nothing of note - 

Lee


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

